# aluminum wheel cleaner



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the stock 17" aluminum wheels. The manual says not to use a chrome cleaner as it could damage the aluminum wheels. What do you suggest to use to clean aluminum wheels?


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

*wheel cleaner*

If your aluminum wheels are clear-coated you need a mild cleaner. Auto parts stores carry numerous brands of spray on cleaner. Read the labels. After cleaning apply a few coats of wax to expedite cleaning the next time.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I use Stoner Invisible Glass... does a nice job. I also use it on the tail pipes, inside and out. *


----------



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

You should treat the finish on your wheels the same as the paint on the car. The wheels are aluminum, but they are coated with a clear paint top coat. Do not use any abrasives or harsh wheel cleaners, you will strip off the clear coat or scratch it. Usually about twice a year I coat my wheels with a good carnuba past wax, that seems to hold up pretty well in between washings.

John.


----------



## brazenorangegto (Sep 11, 2006)

I use Mothers all wheel cleaner, does a good job.


----------

